# Wanted: Serrated Hingback Kinixys Erosa



## texascowboy1979 (May 21, 2008)

Hi, I wanted to know if anyone knows where I can find the Serrated Hingback Kinixys Erosa. here is a picture incase i have the species wrong, the one in the photo is the one im looking for..











Thanks for all your help. please email me at [email protected]



thanks again.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2008)

Howdy Texascowboy! Welcome to the forum.  Are you looking for a male or female or anything you find? Do you have others or is this going to be your first hingeback?


----------



## jasso2 (May 22, 2008)

I found some on kingsnake but I'm guess that's were u got urs from cause yall have the exact same pics


----------

